# Power Control Unit



## MrsChips21 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi ,

Following on from an earlier post about battery charger issues, I think I have narrowed down the search to my PCU (Nordelletronica MCU-C ), to be precise the MCB that controls output to both my Battery Charger and my Fridge which aren't receiving mains power. 

My Bessie E510 now has her electrical guts displayed for all to see !!

The question I have is whether I can replace the MCB (JVM6-32 C10) by ordering a new one and fitting it myself or is it too complex and therefore a job for an expert ????!!!!

All other 230v circuits seem to be live. I don't get any volt meter reading from the output socket to the fridge/charger.

Thanks to those of you who helped before .

Mr Chips


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Those control units were notoriously unreliable. I think Swift swapped the faulty ones for Sargent units, maybe you should too.

JohnW


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you do the job yourself, please get it checked or approved as the insurance may well in insist on this.

cabby


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

cabby said:


> If you do the job yourself, please get it checked or approved as the insurance may well in insist on this.
> 
> cabby


+1...

By your own admission you are not an expert in this type of work so have it checked over when you are finished your repair / modification by a good auto electrics company.

Very good advice above.

You do sound as though you have a good idea of what you are doing though. Still have it checked out as soon as.

Good work so far. Well done. :wink:

Al' Black.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

You did re set your voltmeter to DC after checking the AC side?

:roll: 

Al'.....


----------

